# Newly installed Rockshox Recon Silver fork's lockout not working...



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

I just installed my new fork and after cutting the steerer tube, installing the starnut, and installing the fork, I realized the lockout was not working. Could this be a problem for any other parts of the shock? I really don't feel like sending it back for a warranty claim because I NEVER use the lockout anyways.


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

If the fork was laying down for a while, it may only need 20 or so strokes then the lockout may work as oil can sit ontop of the lockout damper. If that does not help, it is most likely the oil level in the right leg. In order to check, that the damper needs to be pulled off, but it can be done with the fork installed easily with c-clip pliers and a 22mm (I believe) socket. 
Lastly, in the 2008/2009 RS had a bunch of Tora forks (basically the same) that had a 50 cent o-ring fail where the rebound damper rod meets the stanchions. THis allowed damper fluid into the lowers and would cause a hydrolock eventually. It started out with the lockout not working. I had a few of these and fixed it in about 20 minutes, but it requires disassembley.


----------



## Gypsymage (Sep 10, 2012)

RSabarese said:


> If the fork was laying down for a while, it may only need 20 or so strokes.


I know the feeling.....

Ok ok, I just couldn't help it. Give me 1 corny re: every once in a while!


----------



## desert guy (May 12, 2012)

Gypsymage said:


> I know the feeling.....
> 
> Ok ok, I just couldn't help it. Give me 1 corny re: every once in a while!


Ha ha! I couldn't have helped it either if I woulda thought of that.

Just a question, did you by the shock from eBay?

Sent from my Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

I bought it from Price Point. It has been through about 8 rides now and still not locking out fully. It will travel an inch or 2 and then lockout. Seems to be working fine otherwise.


----------



## zukrider (Nov 14, 2009)

did you set the air pressure correctly? pump it to 80% of your body weight. my recon lock out was real squishy after i got it installed. i pumped it to the correct pressure for me, and now its good.

also, it doesnt "lock" rigid. it will always have a little movement.


----------

